# Removing group head/uneven water flow



## ifry (Feb 13, 2012)

Just descaled, and as I'm watching the water run without the shower screen it isn't running fromthe four holes in the group head, its all over the place. If I remove all four screws from around the group head will it just pull out or is there any complications I should know about. Also I removed the two larger screws behind the shower screen and couldn't budge the plate they were holding in place, do I need to remove this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

You only need to unscrew the two larger screws behind the shower screen and the plate will be free to come off, however mine took quite a bit of effort. I found a posting some time ago with photos and instructions. I see if I can find it again and post you the link.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Found it.

http://www.bluebox.com.au/jcrayon/gaggia/


----------



## ifry (Feb 13, 2012)

Superb Wando64, that is great info. So no need to take off the group head at all for cleaning?


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

As far as I know, after the shower plate there is the boiler. Cleaning the boiler is a completely different beast and it unlikely to have anything to do with the symptoms you are describing. I am sure other with more experience will also contribute some advice.

By the way, the instructions I posted also show how to replace the gasket. Remove the gasket only if you need to replace it. You can still remove and clean the plate leaving the gasket in place.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I did this 2 weeks ago. Once you get the shower screen off and undo the two screws, the piece comes out and you can clean really well. It's actually really easy to do.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

In case you're interested, this is what you're trying to remove when you take out the two big alan bolts










As you can see mine needed a bit of a clean. In my defense it was a 2nd hand machine and obviously had never been back flushed.










I soaked it in Puly Caff for about 12 hours I seem to recall.


----------



## espresso.marco (Feb 16, 2012)

try burning it of with a stove of blow torch....this what i do for customers......sanes money and time....


----------



## ifry (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Having trouble getting the plate out, tried needle nose pliers and a screw driver levered into the screw holes, not budging. Any ideas?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

very easy to remove a plate thats stuck in, glenn you may want to put this on the wiki page too. just take your shower screw to a diy shop or hardware store and get a bolt with the same thread about 1 inch long, sipmply screw into the centre of the plate and it will always lift it off, and no damage to plate or brewhead.

regards

mark


----------



## ifry (Feb 13, 2012)

Just found another thread on this, used another longer bolt/pliers.....Sorted.


----------



## ifry (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok, Cleaned and bolted back in place, how should the water run without the shower screen, evenly from all four holes? Because that's not happening, even though they are all clear, water is running from two holes well and dribbling from the other two.


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

I found the same yesterday, sudden drop in flow and opening it up shows water from only one side, de-scale needed?


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

hmmm... removed the two Allen bolts to get that bit off and wiped it down, flowing ok again now.


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

flow dropped again... assuming (and been advised elsewhere) descale needed... owt else I should consider?


----------

